
Manticore – Concurrent, Parallel, ML-Like Language - nickpsecurity
http://manticore.cs.uchicago.edu/
======
nickpsecurity
Particularly interested if something like this or LinearML could help with
Ocaml's multicore problem. That it's still not multicore for whatever reason
inspired me to dig into concurrent or parallel ML's with Manticore being best
I saw.

